# Totally off topic- Demo of Childhood home



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So TOTALLY off topic, but I needed some place to vent... I just found out that my Grandmother's home might finally be sold (after almost 6 years) to be demo'd and a strip mall be put in it's place.

So many mixed emotions and tears, I can't believe it might finally be just gone, I lived there for almost 30 years, it was our home. Although it's not been home since my Grandmother passed, and I've had nothing to do with my family or the estate since.

Just wondering if anyone else has gone through something like this, and how you might have felt about it all.

It seems so Gross Pointe Blank for me, the neighbors house on the one side has been a Jiffy Lube the last few years, and the other side was torn down this winter. It's been hard to see such wonderful property's covered in asphalt. Fruit tree's and vegetable gardens just gone, places people have called home for over 75 years just gone! My grandmother's house is over a hundred too right now, it should have been classified a heritage home.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

If its possible, see if you can save the house by listing it as a historical site. A home should never be torn down just for shopping!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I looked into it before, but you have to actually have your name on the paperwork, my Grandmother's children would make my life a living **** if I did that, they'd see my name on the paperwork. As if it's classified as a heritage home, it can't be torn down... and it being on commercial property that's all anyone wants to buy it for.  

It's been for sale for almost 6 years, this is the farthest a deal has ever got.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would feel quite emotional about the situation. So many memories. A historical home. It is a lovely home with obvious character too. I live in a town where the majority of the homes are older; it is uncommon to find newer homes. It makes me sad when the beauty of the past is destroyed to build, yet another, strip mall.


----------

